# Darf ein Provider einen Auth-Code verweigern?



## Manstein (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin seid vielen Jahren bei einem Provider, mit dem ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden war. Doch mittlerweile hat dieser Provider so rigide Sicherheitseinstellungen, dass ich noch nicht einmal mehr über Google das Wetter ausgeben kann. Nun will ich mit allen Domains umziehen und danach meinen Vertrag auflösen. Für alle Domains, die ich behalten möchte, habe ich bereits einen KK-Antrag gefaxt, ich habe sogar schon eine schriftliche Kündigung an meinen bisherigen Provider gefaxt. Jetzt kommt von Ihm die E-Mail, dass er mir den Auth-Code, den ich für die com, org und net Domains benötige, erst bekomme, wenn ich alle Rechnungen beglichen habe, die bis zum fristgerechten Kündungsdatum noch zu begleichen habe (6 Monate Kündigungsfrist).
Ist das nicht rechtswidrig? Ich meine, ist der Provider nicht verpflichtet, mir auf Verlangen die Auth-Codes zuzustellen? Ich würde sowas als Geiselnahme bezeichnen, weil mir beim Support am Telefon ein Mitarbeiter des Providers zugesichert hat, das sei alles kein Problem.

Danke für jede Antwort
Dietmar


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Dietmar,



Manstein hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich bin seid vielen Jahren bei einem Provider, mit dem ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden war. Doch mittlerweile hat dieser Provider so rigide Sicherheitseinstellungen, dass ich noch nicht einmal mehr über Google das Wetter ausgeben kann.


Du sprichst hier zwei unterschiedliche Themen im Thread an, die ich auch versuchen würde, voneinander zu trennen. Wenn der ISP sicherheitsbewusst handelt, ist das erstmal zu befürworten, da so die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kompromierung des Servers deutlich gesenkt wird. Allerdings gilt es hier, die Balance zwischen Sicherheit und Usability zu finden. Sprich' deinen Provider doch einfach auf das Problem an und bitte ihn, dir für dein Problem eine Lösung zukommen zu lassen (Der Klassiker "allow_url_fopen" kann bspw. auch anders implementiert werden).



> Jetzt kommt von Ihm die E-Mail, dass er mir den Auth-Code, den ich für die com, org und net Domains benötige, erst bekomme, wenn ich alle Rechnungen beglichen habe, die bis zum fristgerechten Kündungsdatum noch zu begleichen habe (6 Monate Kündigungsfrist).


Vorab - ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und übernehme folglich keine Gewähr für nichts  Allerdings ist es in der Tat so, dass einer der Gründe für die Verweigerung der AUTH-Codes bei CNO-Domains nichtbezahlte Rechnungen sind. Dies ist leider bei DE-Domains anders, da der Provider dort nur Vermittler ist und die Domain auf Kundenwunsch herausgeben muss, obwohl sie nicht bezahlt wurde (aber der Provider sehrwohl die Kosten tragen muss).

Um den Konflikt zu lösen, würde ich dir vorschlagen, keine Symptombekämpfung zu suchen, sondern an die Ursache zu gehen. Probier' deinen Provider zu einem Vorschlag zum Webspaceproblem zu bekommen und kündige dann fristgerecht zur nächsten Möglichkeit. Alternativ erkläre, dass der Webspace für dich damit unbrauchbar wird und einigt euch auf eine für beide Seiten akzeptierbare Lösung. 

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

